# Your thoughts on Remington 770 in .243 (youth)



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Want to buy a decent gun for my 8y/o for hunting season. Anyone have experience with this gun? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbage, trash, junk, get the idea? Stay away from the 770 and 710. Spend a little extra and buy him a gun he can hand down to his son one day.

If you are on a budget look into Rossi or NEF. I'm a huge Remington fan and those 2 models are no where near "Remington" standard, which even the new 700 ain't either.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

i go with the rossi wizard you can order barrles for it and step him up from 243 to 30-06 and 410 to 12ga all with the same butt stock and trigger assembly there bueatiful guns http://www.rossiusa.com/hot_items.cfm


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

I was dealing with the same issue last year for my then 8 yr old. After much research, I settled on a 30-30. I actually had an old marlin 336, and I bought a synthetic youth stock and forearm for it. Check out the ballistics, and youll find the 30-30 recoil to be not much more than 243 and other youth calibers. He'll be able to shoot this gun as long as he wants. As he grows, I can add a recoil pad to extend the stock, and eventually just reinstall the original stock. 

He bagged his first deer this past season with it, too!


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Garbage, trash, junk, get the idea? Stay away from the 770 and 710. Spend a little extra and buy him a gun he can hand down to his son one day.
> 
> If you are on a budget look into Rossi or NEF. I'm a huge Remington fan and those 2 models are no where near "Remington" standard, which even the new 700 ain't either.


Would you suggest spending the extra money for a Browning X Bolt micro hunter? Or is there another maker you can suggest. After reading some reviews of the Rossi .243, I would rather buy a better quality gun, no disrespect if someone loves their Rossi. 

I hear a lot of people say 243 is a great starter round, but if I am going to spend the $$$ on it, is it the one to go with? I understand that a lot of this is personal preference and opinion, right now I am starting from scratch with this.
I shoot an FNH .308 that I love, but too much kick for him.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd stay with a Ruger or other bolt action with a good trigger pull. 30-30's are ok, but a .243 will be "enough" rifle to last a lifetime. I'm 59, and even with several rifles up to a .300 win mag, my .243 Ruger is my favorite rifle. Sea-r-cy


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got this youth model 243 Remington bolt action that I could probably part with....not a good pic, I could take some when I get home if you're interested....purchased in '97


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd suggest the remington 7400 automatic. 
Not real sure on the Browning you mentioned, but Browning has been coming down in price, so it may be something to consider, if you are just interested in a bolt action.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Remington 710 in .270 and I can group one inch or less at 100 yards and about one inch at 200 yards and have taken a doe at 589 yards with it. I love my 710 and got it brand new for 320 bucks with two boxes of shells when I was 13. Thats me shooting it in my avatar pic.

The 770 sucks because the butt is hollow so the weight isn't distributed evenly. I would imagine it would kick the hell outta you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BeanBry said:


> Would you suggest spending the extra money for a Browning X Bolt micro hunter? Or is there another maker you can suggest. After reading some reviews of the Rossi .243, I would rather buy a better quality gun, no disrespect if someone loves their Rossi.
> 
> I hear a lot of people say 243 is a great starter round, but if I am going to spend the $$$ on it, is it the one to go with? I understand that a lot of this is personal preference and opinion, right now I am starting from scratch with this.
> I shoot an FNH .308 that I love, but too much kick for him.


Remington Model 7 if it was me, Im not aBrowning fan at all, they are overrated and over priced but most of the ones I have seen or shot, shoots well.

I would stay away from a semiauto for a kid, way to dangerous.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Remington Model 7 if it was me, Im not aBrowning fan at all, they are overrated and over priced but most of the ones I have seen or shot, shoots well.
> 
> I would stay away from a semiauto for a kid, way to dangerous.


+1 especially the semi auto, not for kids or women.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bolt action or single shot would be the way to go with a kid. As far as kick, look into some of those less recoil rounds. You could get him a little bit larger caliber for future use. JMO.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The good thing about a Model 7 and 700 is the availability of parts...especially stocks. You can buy a cheap/used wood stock and cut it down. Buy him another stock when he out grows it which is a lot cheaper than buying a new gun. Brownings are good guns but you will have a hard time finding spare stocks for them. If thats not a worry then the Browning would be a good choice.

As far as caliber I would say bigger is going to be better and give him more versitility once he gets bigger. A 7-08 has a lot more punch with very minimal incremental recoil over a .243 and leaves a bigger hole and has better knock down. If he could handle a .308 that would be huge.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Not to pull the conversation off course but having never shot the 770 I couldn't stand the balance when i picked one up at a shop.

as for cost what about a Mossberg/Maverick ATR in .243? I believe they make the "Bantam" or youth model. I've never fielded the rifle line but i do love their shotguns. also with a synthetic stock he can't abuse it to much.


----------

